# Getting an update on your application



## shooked1 (6 Aug 2014)

First I want to apologize if this has been asked before and it should be closed if it has. 

The CFRC in my area has started enforcing it's policy to no longer give status updates over the phone and when I went in person I got the same answer, I saw that the CF had a address in their contact section where you can get an update it's been about 4 weeks since I sent in a request and haven't heard anything back. My question is has anyone used this email address and if so how long did it take to get a reply.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (6 Aug 2014)

That must be a new policy as I've almost exclusively contacted them by phone for status updates for almost two years now and with the exception of a couple very unhelpful staff  who I can more or less recognize by voice at this point, the vast, vast majority of front desk folks I've dealt with have always been more than happy to take a few minutes to pull my account up and give me an update.

That being said, I did use the email address last week and got a very prompt and helpful response. I emailed on Friday (at which time the regular staff were out of the office for a parade), and got a very helpful reply the following Tuesday (Monday was a stat holiday).


----------



## KerryBlue (6 Aug 2014)

I think it is mostly that they don't want you calling the front desk and asking. A few weeks ago I called RC Toronto and the lady who answered said there call volume was just to high, and it was mostly people calling every day asking for updates.  Calling your MCC or file manager is a better way to get an update.


----------



## shooked1 (6 Aug 2014)

Thank you both for the quick replies. The policy I was told has always been in place it's that they just started enforcing it, to questions. 


1: what did info did you put in the email if you don't mind me asking I put my application number and the CFRC I applied through. 


2: Yesterday I called to ask if I could find out who my file manger was and was proceeded to be told that I should not call the CFRC unless I'm called. The only person I have any contact with other then the people who took my paper work or booked my CFAT was a Captain (who's name I will with hold) who told me my results is he my MOC. 
And he said we should keep in touch every 4 to 8 weeks to show interest and see if there is any progress.


----------



## KerryBlue (6 Aug 2014)

shooked1 said:
			
		

> 1: what did info did you put in the email if you don't mind me asking I put my application number and the CFRC I applied through.



I put Application Update-Full Name/Date of Birth/Service Number



			
				shooked1 said:
			
		

> 2: Yesterday I called to ask if I could find out who my file manger was and was proceeded to be told that I should not call the CFRC unless I'm called. The only person I have any contact with other then the people who took my paper work or booked my CFAT was a Captain (who's name I will with hold) who told me my results is he my MOC.
> And he said we should keep in touch every 4 to 8 weeks to show interest and see if there is any progress.



I went in when I transferred my file from RC Ottawa and was given my file managers number by a different recruiter. The Officer who conducted my interview informed me he is my MCC and I was given his email, and have emailed him for updates about every two weeks now.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (6 Aug 2014)

shooked1 said:
			
		

> Thank you both for the quick replies. The policy I was told has always been in place it's that they just started enforcing it, to questions.
> 
> 
> 1: what did info did you put in the email if you don't mind me asking I put my application number and the CFRC I applied through.



From the website, "Please provide postal code when submitting an email request to the email address above." Give them as much information as needed to ensure they have no trouble finding your file. Name, SN, address, phone number, email, etc. Just put it all in the email as a signature block.



> 2: Yesterday I called to ask if I could find out who my file manger was and was *proceeded to be told that I should not call the CFRC unless I'm called*. The only person I have any contact with other then the people who took my paper work or booked my CFAT was a Captain (who's name I will with hold) who told me my results is he my MOC.
> And he said we should keep in touch every 4 to 8 weeks to show interest and see if there is any progress.



I'm an applicant, not a recruiter, or even a serving member, so keep that in mind when reading my replies. However, from my own personal dealings with recruiting, that sounds to me like a load of crap. The more I read your story the more I get the impression you probably called on a busy day and got someone who just wasn't interested in helping you at the time (or maybe one of those few folks who don't seem interested in helping at all.)

If I followed the "don't call us, we'll call you " thing, my file would have been totally screwed up and in fact never would have even begun processing. The number of times something has caused my file to be caught up because of an internal mistake or that I've been given downright bad information and only had the situations/bad info corrected when I actively took it upon myself to call in regularly and try to drive the application forward is actually staggering.

Some examples:

1) My file was initially refused processing due to not being competitive enough. There was, in theory, no need for follow up as the message was quite clear that I wouldn't be processed. I imagine most people who get that email probably just go "dang, better luck next time." I decided to call in and ask for an explanation so that I could improve my application for next time and was told "whoops, that was a mistake! Your application IS ok. Let me just correct that and we'll get you on your way!"

2) When I was booked onto aircrew selection the first time (June 2013) they told me they'd confirmed everything with Trenton and I'd be getting an email confirmation. I never got it. I couldn't get CFRC Toronto on the phone whenever I tried, so I ended up pulling the number for CFASC at Trenton and speaking directly to them. Their response: "Oh, so you ARE coming. We were still waiting on confirmation." My information had also been passed on to them incorrectly, which I corrected on the phone directly with CFASC. An applicant should not have to call CFASC like that, but in this case, had I not done it, I would not have been confirmed. 

3) Upon failure of aircrew selection, I had to wait a year before I could retest. I was given specific instructions by the Captain who'd been handling my file on when to restart the process and how. When I went back in this past winter/early spring to get the wheels moving again, I was given literally three completely different sets of instructions on how I _absolutely must_ proceed, by three different recruiters, all of which were contradictory and all of which just didn't jive with what I'd been told about how the process _should_ work. And as it turned out, all of which were wrong, sometimes in minor ways, sometimes in very major ways. Finally I got in contact with the Captain who I'd previously been dealing with, and one other Captain, and got it sorted out.

4) Now as I've been waiting for my next ASC date to be booked, I was called a few weeks ago and no  message was left. Curious as to what it might have been, I called in to inquire if there had perhaps been any notes left on my account. The voice that finally answered was one of the ones I mentioned I know by sound and has been nothing but unhelpful to me, and she proceeded to tell me that they "don't do that". I knew for a fact that notes are _constantly_ left on files, so I just politely thanked her, hung up, and called back a few days later, spoke to someone else who DID pull up my account, there WAS a note, and my file is now moving again. 

5) At one point my physical file was actually lost. LOST. It had been somehow filed in the wrong place by someone who was no longer working there and no one knew where it was. Eventually they found it during the incident described in #3 above, after a good bit of searching, but had I not been on them, would it have been found? Would anyone have even looked at all?

From what you'll read on these board, my experience here is in no way unique or out of the ordinary. It is a BIG bureaucracy. So the vast majority of people who are highly competent and happy to help are often hindered by the nature of the machine, and then there are the folks who just DGAS. 

My advice to you from my own experience is that no one at recruiting gives crap one about you or your file compared to anyone else. You aren't special. You are just one of a great number. So if you want things to get done or if you suspect something is going wrong, there is nothing wrong with attempting to ensure the process is going right yourself by staying on it and trying to ensure it continually moves forward as it should. Have your own back, so to speak. 

Yes, there will be times when you'll call at a bad time and be an annoyance to whoever you get at the time, but from my own experience, (and again, I am an applicant, not a recruiter or a member), the folks at the RC have never given me any trouble over trying to proactively stay on top of my own file.

What I'm NOT saying is that you should call them every day and bog them down unnecessarily. But take your fate into your own hands. The good and helpful ones will not begrudge you for this even when it's a bit of a nuisance to them at that specific time.


----------



## Gunshark (6 Aug 2014)

Well Ryan, that was probably too long of a post for a reader who isn't a pilot applicant haha, but since I am one, I read it with great interest. Good post for anyone actually, and after being in the recruiting process for 2+ years myself now, I'd say it's sound advice.

I have too had experienced some discrepancies along the way, and for sure you must remain proactive, call in every few weeks for a status check (especially if you are awaiting the next check-point in your application and still waiting to get contacted about it), and do everything that is asked of you right away and do it well. You never know who else is staying on the ball and beating you to it.

You may receive both "don't call us" and "call us" advice from recruiters. When I was waiting for my aircrew selection date, I kept calling every 2-3 weeks and the answer was always to wait to get contacted about it, until one time someone actually said not to call. I guess if they see you've called about the same thing several times and if they are busy, they may tell you that. Don't get discouraged. Still call, maybe a bit less often. At a different spot in my application, I've also gotten "call us to check, don't wait for us to call". Do not blame them, they don't owe you anything, they are there to help you, it's a big machine and mistakes happen and files may get unintentionally neglected

In conclusion, do call/email/visit the CFRC every few weeks if you give a damn. If you don't, mistakes may happen, your process may take longer (be prepared for it to take long even if everything goes smoothly), and someone who's more proactive may have the edge over you.


----------



## shooked1 (6 Aug 2014)

Once again thank you for the quick reply I will attempt to send a email once I finish work today.  I was in no way expecting a speedy process, nor do I think I'm special (no matter what my mom tells me) the main reason I am so dismayed about not being able to be updated is that the day I went for my CFAT the officer who talked to me afterward said they were rearranging their files and as you stated there are internal errors, there are a lot of applicants and people forget it's only natural but the fact that all I would appreciate some response something as simple as them saying nothing new. I will go in person in two weeks when I'm in the area and hopefully the answer won't be the same this time.


----------



## Gunshark (19 Aug 2014)

So I've used the 'update on your application' email link on the following page: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73

Just wanted to report that this has worked very well. At first contact, I included my name, service number, date of birth and address, requested a file status check and received a response within half an hour. I sent some follow-up questions the next day, and received a response in less than 10 minutes. All emails were sent within business hours.

Seems like a very helpful resource so far.


----------



## JoeDos (19 Aug 2014)

It's fairly handy, but some information they cannot confirm as they aren't your recruiting center.


----------



## Gunshark (19 Aug 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> It's fairly handy, but some information they cannot confirm as they aren't your recruiting center.



That's correct. It still helps to know the contact info of your file manager at your CFRC for some specific questions.


----------



## BorisK (19 Aug 2014)

I sent an email on Friday to the link asking for an update on my file, as I was told 'we don't provide updates anymore, we'll call you if we need anything from you' from my local recruiting centre [as an aside, I respect the fact they are busy and probably resent the consistent pestering from applicants, but as my file has been idle for 8 months and I was told they would be in contact with me 'in April' I thought it would be wise to follow up in person at the CFRC.]

I got a reply this morning saying something along the lines of 'This issue has been discussed with CFRC xxxxxxx.  They will now be giving out proper updates.  Please contact the centre for the most up to date information on your file.  

Thank you.'

...I think I'll wait a couple days before popping in lol.  Wasn't my intention to get someone jacked up, I was just hoping for some information.  : )


----------



## DAA (19 Aug 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> Wasn't my intention to get someone jacked up, I was just hoping for some information.  : )



Maybe someone need some "jacking up"?


----------



## shooked1 (20 Aug 2014)

Well I finally got an update from my CFRC regarding one of my emails which said they were waiting to get orders to continue processing my application, this wasn't what I was hoping for but as my only choice is infantry it was what I expected.


----------



## BorisK (23 Aug 2014)

Finally went in today and received a proper update on my application.  At first I was told 'everything is fine, we are just waiting on orders to move ahead with your application' (I'm awaiting interview/medical).  I suspected that was the case, thanked the PO, and went on my way.  15 minutes later I received an email from him saying a form was missing from my file and that may have been the cause of the delay 
Now I already filled out this form (Pre-Security Screening Form) meticulously and watched as it was placed in my file along with my other documents 8 months ago, but I happily filled out another one and will drop it off on Monday.  

Am I mad, no... I of all people understand things happen and stuff gets misplaced... but I am now sure glad I listened when others were discussing how important it is to politely follow up on your application process.    

Best of luck to all applicants.


----------



## kylepenn (23 Aug 2014)

I was wondering where I could find or who to ask for my service number to include in my email for a status update. Thanks!


----------



## Gunshark (23 Aug 2014)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I was wondering where I could find or who to ask for my service number to include in my email for a status update. Thanks!



Your recruiting centre.


----------



## cooper89 (28 Aug 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am brand new on the board here. I searched as much as possible and am hoping I'm not asking a repeat question, and am posting in an appropriate thread. 

I am currently in the application process. I had my online application finished in May, contacted and dropped off transcripts in late May, and Wrote my CFAT and Psych test in June. Since then I had heard nothing about my application. I went into my CFRC yesterday and talked with a recruiter about my application. When he pulled up my file he had a puzzled look on his face and walked to the back room for 5 minutes then came back. He told me that my CND clearance and Credit checks have been done, but I have not gotten a call about my interview/medical test. It has been 2 months since I wrote my CFAT's, and I know everyone says timelines are different with every applicant, but does it seem odd that I had my security check done before interviews were complete? Or am I over thinking the process and need to simmer down the excitement level? 

Any advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks.


----------



## Gunshark (28 Aug 2014)

Overthinking. Sometimes steps are done in different order, it doesn't mean something has gone wrong with your file. Just check periodically with the CFRC on the status of your file, which will also remind them of your presence. Next thing you need to do is to get scheduled for medical and interview, so ask the CFRC about that and follow their instructions. Good luck.


----------



## cooper89 (28 Aug 2014)

Thank you for the quick reply! I will be sure to keep in contact with them then.


----------

